# PERU FRESHWSATER SHIPMENT! corydoras, appistoS, rare stingrays, oddballs. PICTURES!!!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

R20 AQUARIUMS located on 1370 dundas street east mississauga ontario
905 808 4658

over 1000 fish have arrived from peru. These are all wild caught. 
here is a list and some pictures.

corydora leopardo
corydora rabauti
corydora sangama
corydora orange
corydora yellow cat
corydoras wetzmani
corydora peru bondi
corydora green fluorescent

apistograma bitaeniata
apistograma cacatoide
apistograma eunotus
apistograma orange
apistograma papagayo
apistograma nolberti

stingrays motoro
stingrays tigre
stingrays mosaico
stingrays otorongo
stingrays pineaple

zebra oto cat
giant otocat
common otocat

whiptail twig catfish
longnose sturisoma twig catfish
royal twig catfish
pleco adonis
pineapple pleco

red pencil fish
peru altum angel

red wolf fish
purple wolf fish
sailfin catfish
bolt catfish
red severum


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

more pictures


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

some more pics


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

more pictures of fish


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

How much for red or purple wolves?


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

I was in today and did some damage on stock levels of those Cory's. The pictures don't do the fish justice. Fantastic fish.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

I picked up 10 of the coral red pencilfish and 6 green laser corys from R2O in the spring and they are still doing great.

R2O definitely gets in some of the more interesting fish in the GTA.


----------



## perfectgravity (Nov 27, 2012)

How much for the corydora leopardo? and do you have any left for the weekend?


----------

